# My Spaceliner is in a movie!



## MaxGlide (Apr 23, 2015)

Rented my Spaceliner to a movie set and they used it during filming Monday! A series called "Man in the High Castle". Kinda cool I thought...


----------



## jpromo (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh man, that's awesome; Man in the High Castle is good. It was one of Amazon's pilot series where they put up a handful of pilot episodes and people vote for the best ones to get picked up. It's based on a Philip K. Dick novella imagining an alternate timeline where Germany and Japan actually won WWII.. hence "Reich Chronicles".


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 23, 2015)

*Cool!*

Hey Wayne...That's very cool........Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah it's being filmed here in Vancouver and my buddy is the prop master on the show. There are a ton of old bikes in the show. old ice cream trikes, delivery bikes, etc... everyone my buddy (actually known as cruiser bike kid on here) picked up and refurbed...

Wayne


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2015)

Very kool,years ago I got to drive one of my cars in a movie.Got paid and free food.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 24, 2015)

That's so damn cool and good for you. I would love to see this show when it airs. My favorite movies or shows are ones that feature old bikes and cars etc. nothing like nostalgia. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2015)

That is cool. I have loaned a couple bikes for the local theatre and a high school play. 
I didn't rent it though.  As it was a community theatre and school. 
Just held a deposit for the value of the bike. Which I returned if there was no damage to the bike.
Just wondering. ..how much do you rent the bike for?
Did you draw up a Liability contract?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 24, 2015)

That's cool! I'll have to look for that series, read the book many years ago.


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2015)

Do you know when it will be aired?


----------



## BrentP (Apr 24, 2015)

That's very cool.  Where was that pic taken, Kerrisdale?


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not sure to tell you the truth....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 21, 2015)

I watched the first episode on Amazon Prime last night. Highly recommended if you like historical fiction. It's adapted from a Phillip K. Dick book. Check it out.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 24, 2015)

Rite on on the movie, is that pic from the movie, kinda off time period by 20 years.


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 27, 2015)

It is from the movie...it is set post war and the idea was that Germany won and since they were quite advanced with everything rocket, they would have progressed with space age type design....


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 27, 2015)

I think it will be aired in early 2016 on amazon...


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 28, 2015)

that is very cool, is there a lot of movies being shot in BC? we used to have many filmed here in Montreal, but the industry pretty much disappeared
just curious, you don't have to answer if it's too personal
how much is a rental rate for an antique bicycle?
I have had requests but never said yes because I didn't know what to charge and if the bike would come back in good shape
do they sign a contract and get insurance for it


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 28, 2015)

1936Flyte said:


> that is very cool, is there a lot of movies being shot in BC? we used to have many filmed here in Montreal, but the industry pretty much disappeared
> just curious, you don't have to answer if it's too personal
> how much is a rental rate for an antique bicycle?
> I have had requests but never said yes because I didn't know what to charge and if the bike would come back in good shape
> do they sign a contract and get insurance for it





Yeah but wouldn't it be a good idea, if you're telling a story, about being asked to rent your bike or something, that you actually own one? 



> Yesterday, 06:45 PM
> 
> Thread: Building the bike that never was... a 1930s' Art Deco, streamlined, ladies CCM Flyte.
> by 1936Flyte
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 28, 2015)

Nick and I will have two of our nicest 50's bikes in a commercial soon, $300 per bike for a 1/2 day's shoot. And no one will ride or touch them....I'll post it when it wraps/airs.

Darcie


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 28, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Nick and I will have two of our nicest 50's bikes in a commercial soon, $300 per bike for a 1/2 day's shoot. And no one will ride or touch them....I'll post it when it wraps/airs.
> 
> Darcie




thats pretty good


----------



## bikiba (Nov 29, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> Rite on on the movie, is that pic from the movie, kinda off time period by 20 years.




The show takes place post war. 1962-3 to be exact. I watched the first 2 eps last night. The kid is riding the bike in the first episode, but you cant get a clear view.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Nick and I will have two of our nicest 50's bikes in a commercial soon, $300 per bike for a 1/2 day's shoot. And no one will ride or touch them....I'll post it when it wraps/airs.
> 
> Darcie




I would love to do this! How did you get that opportunity? Is it all in who you know?


----------



## MaxGlide (Dec 26, 2015)

Vancouver has a lot of filming going on. We're called "Hollywood North" I have a couple of bikes that will be in a few scenes, the Spaceliner and a girl's Colorflow. The Spaceliner is off period and the premise is that germany won the war and we know that they were quite advanced int he rocket department. I guess the idea that they could have went on to make bikes in the vein of the space liner. As for getting our bikes into film/tv I guess you get in contact with whoever in our area who does film, some guys specialize in bikes, or cars, or guns... etc... and just let them know what you have.


----------



## 1969nam (Feb 21, 2016)

I believe Amazon picked up the option for season two. I watched the complete series on my tv with Amazon Prime. Two days of intrigue and mystery, excellent series !


----------



## BrentP (Feb 21, 2016)

1936Flyte said:


> that is very cool, is there a lot of movies being shot in BC? we used to have many filmed here in Montreal, but the industry pretty much disappeared



Like MaxGlide said, Vancouver is Hollywood north.  They shoot an incredible number of movies and TV series there, but you'd never know it unless you watch the credits carefully at the end or look up the filming locations on IMDB.

I haven't seen it yet, but it must be really good because Ridley Scott is the Executive Producer and it gets a 95% score on Rotten Tomatoes (which is unheard of).


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

MaxGlide said:


> Rented my Spaceliner to a movie set and they used it during filming Monday! A series called "Man in the High Castle". Kinda cool I thought...
> 
> View attachment 210519
> 
> View attachment 210519



I would have that printed and framed in my house if it was my bike


----------

